# Willard 5/10 afternoon



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Drove around the west side this afternoon, that road gets really rough as you head north from the south end. Got lines in the water about 5pm. Set up the chair and let the dog take over watching the bobber for me. 
[attachment=0:i33q1rs4]watch.JPG[/attachment:i33q1rs4]
She missed one on sucker meat. That was the only bite in 2 hours. Watched some boats working the dikes didn't see any of them catching anything either. On the way out there were alot of other cars at the SW corner and along the south end.

It was nice to get out and enjoy the peace and quiet though.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry about the skunking. I got the same results at DC today. It was a great day to be out though.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I seen ya on the westside today . I was one of the boats that cruised by . Fishing was slow for me . I lost one walleye near the boat and my personal best wiper netted today .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry no luck, Bryce. It's nice that you got to hang out with your dog though. That's a great canopy for your chair.

Hellsangler69-

Wow. Stats?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Loah , If I squeezed the tail it would measure almost 24" . I'm guessing around 6# .


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job to everyone else that caught something yesterday. I was looking for cats but they didn't seem to like anything I had out.

Fatbass, I thought that was you but being somewhat blind couldn't tell for sure. GOOD LUCK today.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

OOPs double post


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

We did OK with Shad Rapalas in shallower water; trolling speed didn't seem to matter much, except for keeping the lures of the bottom..nothing too big..but a couple broke off so you never know...according to the proclamation the record is 9lbs +...


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out with the wife and catch some fish. Sounds alot better than my four hour trip to IHOP for breakfast, since that is what my wife wanted to do.

Keep catchin'.

Hopefully I can figure out the cats before too long.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fatbass , how was the wind sunday ? I was going to go but it was blowing hard at my house and decide to wimp out .


----------

